
'Dislike' button coming to Facebook - SimplyUseless
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-34264624
======
JdeBP
My first question is this ...

* [https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10222963](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10222963)

* [https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10222663](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10222663)

* [https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10222899](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10222899)

* [https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10223054](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10223054)

* [https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10223160](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10223160)

* [https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10223480](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10223480)

* [https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10223523](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10223523)

* [https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10223535](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10223535)

... when is Hacker News going to get a "Yes; we know!" button? (-:

~~~
SimplyUseless
Thanks JdeBP. You raised a very valid point.

I have submitted a separate discussion thread on this

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10225569](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10225569)

------
SimplyUseless
It took more than 5 years of complaining by millions of users.

[http://www.fsf.org/facebook/mark-zuckerberg-is-time-
magazine...](http://www.fsf.org/facebook/mark-zuckerberg-is-time-magazines-
person-of-the-year-wheres-the-dislike-button)

------
kolev
This is some really stupid decision! Even more stupid than adding the
stickers! All that we've seen going wrong here and over at reddit with the
community-destroying negative voting is coming to Facebook - let the flame
wars begin! Trolls are gonna love it, too! Instead, what they had to do is
copy Slack's emoji reactions - the most brilliant thing they could've done to
improve feedback. Or at least copy BuzzFeed's original reaction approach for
the lazy majority.

~~~
kolev
So, I was right, I guess: [http://techcrunch.com/2015/09/17/emoji-
button/](http://techcrunch.com/2015/09/17/emoji-button/)

------
amyjess
> Instead, it will be for times when clicking "like" on "sad" posts felt
> insensitive.

Of course, the most important part was the last sentence of the article.

Calling it the "hug" button would work better than "dislike".

~~~
hit8run
Zuckerberg knows that the dislike button would many people stop from posting
their trash. Perhaps the will just rename the like button to whatever fits the
context best based on the posted event (probably needs to be categorized).

~~~
SimplyUseless
Having opposites (Like/Dislike, Up/Down) is natural and Facebook tried to
create behaviour which is not natural. I think this is a great proof that
Businesses have to adapt to the users and not the other way around.

~~~
kedean
I disagree, dichotomies aren't always the natural way to do things. Facebook
was never meant to be a discussion space like Reddit, it's an echo chamber
where you can share things with people who will only acknowledge when they
enjoy it. Some people might dislike that facet, but it's something unique that
sites like Facebook and Twitter always provided. It makes people feel good
about themselves.

Few people post a news article to facebook because they want a healthy debate
on it, they do it because they want to get general agreement from their
friends and family. The people who go on and start arguments in the comments
are pretty universally hated in my experience. Nobody likes scrolling through
the news feed and seeing drama drama drama.

